
BMW's Three Thinking Mistakes with the New Mini Electric - Shivetya
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeroenkraaijenbrink/2019/07/11/bmws-three-thinking-mistakes-with-the-new-mini-electric/#7b3abc094159
======
clouddrover
I think they're just thinking longer term. They're looking to better batteries
down the line. With solid state batteries the weight of the battery pack will
go down because they'll need fewer safer measures, the energy density will go
up, and the range will increase.

They won't have to change the platform much to accommodate newer batteries, so
why engineer this small city car for a physically bigger battery pack now?

The Honda e is a similar small car with low range. They're also looking ahead
to better batteries to improve the range without changing the platform too
much.

~~~
jacquesm
The Mini is not a 'small city car'. It was in its original incarnation, with
which the current Mini shares nothing other than it's name. A Toyota Aygo, VW
Up! or Smart is a small city car.

~~~
clouddrover
Of course it is. Don't be tedious.

